# Minimalaktualisierung Der Chars



## BL4DE (2. September 2006)

Hi. Seit langem habe ich Chars auf BLASC. Vor kurzem wollte ich einen weiteren Char einfügen lassen, der taucht zwar auf mit dem richtigen Aktualisierungsdatum jedoch ohne Informationen die über Klasse, Rasse, Level und Gilde hinausgehen. Kein Inventar, keine Berufe, kein Garnichts. Bei den alten (und aktualisierten) Chars ist es dasselbe, obwohl diese Daten vorher da waren.

Weiterhin funktioniert der manuelle Upload nicht. Er sagt das ich doch gefälligst die richtige Datei zum Hochladen auswählen soll obwohl ich das schon getan hatte.

Liegt das jetzt an mir, meinem Browser, dem Buffed.de Portal oder Gott?

Und vor allem, was kann ich dagegen tun? ^^


----------



## Gast (2. September 2006)

Ich hab ähnliche Probleme ...
Der Char erscheint nach dem manuellen Upload sofort mit den gewünschten Zusatz-Fenstern BANK und INVENTAR ...
Nach 5 Minuten hab ich nur noch ne minimalisierte Ansicht und kann nichts außer die puren Char-Daten sehen ...


----------



## Crowley (4. September 2006)

Könnt ihr mal bitte die entsprechenden SavedVariables.lua posten, damit ich den fehler mal nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## BL4DE (4. September 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte die entsprechenden SavedVariables.lua posten, damit ich den fehler mal nachvollziehen kann.



Kann ich tun.


TALENT_FRAME_WAS_SHOWN = nil
SHOW_FULLSCREEN_STATUS = "1"
SIMPLE_CHAT = "0"
CHAT_LOCKED = "0"
REMOVE_CHAT_DELAY = "0"
SHOW_NEWBIE_TIPS = "1"
LOCK_ACTIONBAR = "0"
SHOW_BUFF_DURATIONS = "0"
ALWAYS_SHOW_MULTIBARS = "0"
SHOW_PARTY_PETS = "1"
QUEST_FADING_DISABLE = "1"
SHOW_PARTY_BACKGROUND = "0"
HIDE_PARTY_INTERFACE = "0"
SHOW_TARGET_OF_TARGET = "0"
SHOW_TARGET_OF_TARGET_STATE = "5"
HIDE_OUTDOOR_WORLD_STATE = "0"
AUTO_QUEST_WATCH = "1"
SHOW_COMBAT_TEXT = "0"
COMBAT_TEXT_SHOW_LOW_HEALTH_MANA = "1"
COMBAT_TEXT_SHOW_AURAS = "1"
COMBAT_TEXT_SHOW_AURA_FADE = "0"
COMBAT_TEXT_SHOW_COMBAT_STATE = "1"
COMBAT_TEXT_SHOW_DODGE_PARRY_MISS = "0"
COMBAT_TEXT_SHOW_RESISTANCES = "0"
COMBAT_TEXT_SHOW_REPUTATION = "0"
COMBAT_TEXT_SHOW_REACTIVES = "0"
COMBAT_TEXT_SHOW_FRIENDLY_NAMES = "0"
COMBAT_TEXT_SHOW_COMBO_POINTS = "0"
COMBAT_TEXT_SHOW_MANA = "0"
COMBAT_TEXT_FLOAT_MODE = "1"
COMBAT_TEXT_SHOW_HONOR_GAINED = "1"
NAMEPLATES_ON = nil
SHOW_KEYRING = 1
PARTYBACKGROUND_OPACITY = 0.5
SHOW_OFFLINE_GUILD_MEMBERS = 0
SHOW_DISPELLABLE_DEBUFFS = "0"
SHOW_CASTABLE_BUFFS = "0"
SHOW_BATTLEFIELD_MINIMAP = "1"


----------



## Rascal (5. September 2006)

Crowley meinst du nicht eher die BLASCProfiler.lua ? ^^


----------



## Crowley (5. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Crowley meinst du nicht eher die BLASCProfiler.lua ? ^^



Argh, natürlich. Sorry BL4DE, mein Fehler. Ich meinte natürlich die Datei WTF\\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua.


----------



## BL4DE (6. September 2006)

Hab mich schon bissl gewundert warum du die savedvariables.lua haben wolltest ^^



> BLASCProfile = {
> ["char"] = {
> ["Madmortem"] = {
> ["Klingenwind"] = {
> ...



Zusätzlich zu den vorherigen Problemen sagt er mir nun auch noch das eine Aktualisierung nicht erforderlich sei weil die vorhandenen Daten mit den "neuen" übereinstimmen oder so^^.
Bei einigen (siehe den ersten) fehlt sogar der Level.
Kann man das auch irgendwie manuel einschreiben in die .lua?


----------



## Crowley (7. September 2006)

Hallo Bl4de,

nah deiner Datei zu urteilen wurden deine Chars in den Einstellungen nicht als Bank-Chars freigegeben. Kannst du das nochmal überprüfen?


----------



## BL4DE (7. September 2006)

Doch ich habe alle als Bankchars freigegeben in den Optionen. Das habe ich schon getan bevor ich hier den Fred erstellt habe.


----------

